# Educating An Apologist



## Emmanuel (Feb 13, 2010)

As a vocal Christian student at a large secular university, I have numerous opportunities to tell others about my beliefs and address arguments against Christianity. In response to a NYT article about the growth of atheism in South Carolina, Richard Dawkins came to my campus last fall. This was a great oppurtunity to talk about God and to respond to Dawkins' disparagements.

I've been interested in debate for a number of years and currently serve as the president of the debate society at my university. I heard Doug Wilson speak (Don't kick me) regarding his exchange with Christopher Hitchens and he made an excellent point (Really, please don't hurt me) that apologetics is a pastoral function as much as an evangelistic one.

Like many college students, I spend a lot of time thinking about what I will do after graduating. So this has prompted the following question...

How should an apologist be educated?

Obviously, extensive reading is essential.

But taking this a step further, I am curious as to whether a graduate program (in philosophy most likely) or a seminary would serve as more effective tool in preparing an aspirant apologist? What would be the advantages/disadvantages of both a graduate program and a seminary?


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 13, 2010)

Emmanuel said:


> As a vocal Christian student at a large secular university, I have numerous opportunities to tell others about my beliefs and address arguments against Christianity. In response to a NYT article about the growth of atheism in South Carolina, Richard Dawkins came to my campus last fall. This was a great oppurtunity to talk about God and to respond to Dawkins' disparagements.
> 
> I've been interested in debate for a number of years and currently serve as the president of the debate society at my university. I heard Doug Wilson speak (Don't kick me) regarding his exchange with Christopher Hitchens and he made an excellent point (Really, please don't hurt me) that apologetics is a pastoral function as much as an evangelistic one.
> 
> ...


 I would absolutly recomend philosophy because you have to know the language before you can defend against it. Philosphers use their own vocabulary so getting to know that would be a tremendous help. Also read Van Til and Bahnsen they will equip you better to answer the blasphmous questions that arise in college.


----------



## jandrusk (Feb 13, 2010)

I would also concur with studying philosophy as well as to start debating with people online as well as at your school. I would recommend Greg Bahnsen's book on Van Til's Apologetic He covers a lot of philosophical positions in relation to the Christian worldview. I would also check out CARM - Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry, which is a Christian website dedicated to apologetics.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 13, 2010)

I would counter that you are on a long road, if in fact this is your calling, and that you should first get an excellent grounding in theology by attending a theologically orthodox and rigorous seminary. THEN go on to do graduate work in philosophy (Ph.D.), preferably at a good Scottish school. And in the meantime, get busy memorizing the Shorter Catechism and a whole lot of Scripture.


----------



## itsreed (Feb 15, 2010)

Emmanuel,

While I agree that philosophy is important for apologetics, theology must take the position of priority. Remember that apologetics for the child of God is not merely a debate of ideas. It is an offering of service to God. Dawkins and Hitchens debate for their own glory. You must never do so, but only, solely for God's glory. 

Accordingly, you need to become a workman approved (2Ti 2:15), and expert in handling the word of God. You need to not just know the structure of apologetic arguments - you need to know the truth!

In this regard, I cannot recommend more highly Westminster Seminary in Philadelphia. While some of my brothers and sisters here may discount the Van Til presuppositional approach, I believe that it is possibly the best place to start building your own apologetic (regardless of what approach you adopt as your own). The very process of learning to *think *presuppositionally is of the essence of every other apologetic approach, regardless of whether or not you then argue presuppositionally. 

Further, as regards to the intersection of apologetics and philosophy, you'll not find better instructors than Scott Oliphint and Bill Edgar (apologetics at WTS). They have both the depth and relevance to help you develop your skills, not merely fill your head with some much knowledge.

For what it's worth


----------



## ValiantforTruth (Feb 15, 2010)

Having a BA in philosophy and a long-time interest in apologetics, I would agree that theology comes first. Master it. Then learn philosophy, although I don't believe a graduate program in philosophy is a good place to learn apologetics. Better to know apologetics very well before you start academic philosophy. WTS Philly would probably be the best choice to learn in an academic context, but what do you want to do afterwards? Unless you want to be a pastor, 3-5 years for an MDiv or MTh is a long time.

The WTS media library has an _excellent_ four-lecture series by Dr. Greg Bahnsen on presuppositional apologetics. I highly recommend listening to that, no matter how extensive your background in apologetics.

For my own humble attempt at a layman's summary, see:

Amazon.com: B. C. Richards' review of Defense of the Faith


----------



## The Calvin Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

I am also interested in apologetics and am contemplating what road I want to take after my undergraduate studies are over. Right now my tentative plans after my undergraduate studies, I'm a philosophy major at Calvin College, are to get either an MDiv or an MATS (probably at WSC or RTS Charlotte) before moving on to pursue graduate studies in philosophy. If you really want to engage in apologetics on a scholarly and academic level, I highly recommend pursuing graduate studies in philosophy, particularly epistemology. I believe Biola University offers a M.A. in apologetics, which might be something to look into (if I remember right I think someone on the board is in the program, might be interesting to get his opinion on that).

What is your major right now?


----------



## Emmanuel (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses. 



Wayne said:


> And in the meantime, get busy memorizing the Shorter Catechism and a whole lot of Scripture.


I knew this was going to come up at some point.  I need to get busy. 

Noah, I am double majoring in Classics (Greek lit. concentration) and History.


----------



## Dewi Sant (Feb 17, 2010)

Dear Joel,
As the man known to his fans as the "American Augustine" and to his detractors as something else, I would recommend the works of Dr. Gordon Hadden Clark. He was first, a philosopher. He was also (the first?) ordained as a Presbyterian minister in the OPC without an Mdiv. He helped Machen in the early days of OPC & WTS. He defended himself against charges brought by Van Til. If Van Til & Bahnsen can be called Transcendental Presuppositionalists, then Clark might be called a Dogmatic Presuppositionalist - if that helps. Where Van Til cannot avoid contradictions and finally leads to confusion, Clark answers every issue clearly and without contradiction. His Epistemology is profound. His Axiom is: The Bible Alone is the Word of God. His works may be obtained online at The Trinity Foundation.
Give this gentleman a chance and you might find the other questions will be clearer. BTW, Dr. Clark could read the Greek classics out of hand and wrote a book on "Ancient Greek Philosophy". He also wrote "Historiography Secular & Religious". Those two books might peak your interest, considering your majors.
Anyway, I hope I've piqued your interest in this great Christian, Philosopher and Apologist for the Truth. I pray our LORD will bless your endeavors.
Yours in Christ,
Kris


----------



## yeutter (Feb 17, 2010)

The Calvin Knight said:


> If you really want to engage in apologetics on a scholarly and academic level, I highly recommend pursuing graduate studies in philosophy, particularly epistemology. I believe Biola University offers a M.A. in apologetics, which might be something to look into (if I remember right I think someone on the board is in the program, might be interesting to get his opinion on that).


I visited Biola several years ago; primarily to hear Richard Swinburne and Timothy McGrew answer Alvin Plantinga. I was impressed with the quality of scholarship I saw there. You might also look into a school where they have top flight faculty members, like McGrew at Western Michigan University or Plantinga at the University of Notre Dame with graduate students studying Epistemology.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 20, 2010)

You could educate yourself using this nifty guide:

PA065



AMR


----------



## SolaSaint (Feb 22, 2010)

These are great responses to the OP. I agree that Theology must come first, you must know the genuine before you can spot the counterfeit.


----------

